# Pictures of Your Favorite Pokemon Merchandise



## S. E. (Nov 5, 2008)

*title*

I'll snap some pictures soon.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 5, 2008)

I will too. (I wish I had a camera)
I have a cute Azurill, 3 Pikachus, 2 of the same Eevee, and more.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 5, 2008)

The trading card game rocks.


----------

